# question about doing a swapfrom the vg30de to the vg30dett



## elusivemax91 (Jul 15, 2004)

*question about doing a swap from the vg30de to the vg30dett*

i know i will get alot of heat from this post against doing such a thing but does any one know if it is possible to drop in a 300zx twin turbo vg30dett into my maxima and if so how much trouble will it be to do it? my maxima is a 91 se 5 speed and i want to really do that excact swap to it. any responce good or bad would be helpful even though i would rather get good responces then bad. im a maxima tuner in oklahoma city that wants to take my max one step further than any max tuners in oklahoma.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

step 1. go get yourself a VG30DETT.
step 2. measure it.
step 3. measure the engine bay in your car.
step 4. realize it won't fit.
step 5. sell VG30DETT to someone who can use it.


----------



## elusivemax91 (Jul 15, 2004)

Matt93SE said:


> step 1. go get yourself a VG30DETT.
> step 2. measure it.
> step 3. measure the engine bay in your car.
> step 4. realize it won't fit.
> step 5. sell VG30DETT to someone who can use it.


Look your stuff you did on your car is good but I want to do this swap and i dont care how hard it will be atleast I am trying to do something different than everyone else. when i do it i will prove you wrong.


----------



## jmrader (Oct 8, 2004)

if you realy want it to work why not just put a vg30et in there with a t3 turbo and put vg30dett crank/rods/ and forged pistons for 600hp potential. This is what I am working on right now and I have a 91 5 speed. I know this can deffinately be done, look up mtcooksons webpage..


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

please tell me how this will fit in your engine bay...









That's the whole reason Nissan designed the VE30DE engine- so it will fit.
The VG30DE simply won't fit in the hole.


----------



## elusivemax91 (Jul 15, 2004)

i forgot to tell you matt93se is that i have the 91 with the vg30de in it already not the ve30 which i have in the car in my back yard which is my parts car. and there has already been a vg30de from a non turbo 300zx put in a maxima here in oklahoma city. so hopefully the vg30dett will fit even if it takes some modification.

o yeah i might be buying some of your parts you make for the maximas sometime soon not sure when but i will let you know.


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Hey thats super, but where are you going to put the turbos? You could custom fabricate some exhaust manifolds out of cardboard and cut a hole in the hood-------mount them up to the roof--- itd be just like a cold air intake at that point..............youd be pushing like 600 whp


----------



## hpj30 (Nov 6, 2004)

Hi,

first of you have a vg30e not vg30dett,

nissan put the vg30dett in the 300zx not our cars,

the vg30e has the same block as the vg30dett but that is it,

the second engine that possible could fit into our cars is the ve30de but with modifications,


----------



## elusivemax91 (Jul 15, 2004)

I am not going to say anything more about my swap I will just do it when the motor is ready and then I will show my work on it so till then I will leave it at that. but right now I must first fix my maxima as I just wrecked it in the front so for the moment I am going to put in my ve30de with some slight modifications to it and then start on the jdm vg30dett motor that will take some time as i must get it rebuilt and modified before it will even be put in. plus I must get all the money for the things I am going to put into the vg30dett. and here in oklahoma we have no inspections so its basically anything goes with the exhaust system. which mean the turbos will probably be relocated to work with the space in the motor bay.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Riiiiiiiiight. 

show us pics when you're done.
I want to see the VE swapped into that 91 as well.


----------



## elusivemax91 (Jul 15, 2004)

i will show the pics of both motors when they are dropped in but like you know the first pics will be of the ve dropped in with the vg30dett later on once it has been fully built up and put in and running.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm not going to hold my breath on this one....


----------



## Jeff92se (Jul 11, 2003)

Done yet?? :thumbdwn:


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

Hi Jeffy!
watch out.. I'm a bastard mod here... I can make your life a living Hell.
oh wait.. I already do.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Hit me up if you want help. This chick is trying to talk me into letting her put a vg30dett in my car, but it's too much of a risk since i'm relatively low on cash. Right now i'm trying to find some manifolds for a turbo vg30e project, have any ideas?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

If you'r elow on cash, the LAST thing you need to be doing is engine swaps or turboing your car. both of those require an entire grove of moneytrees... especially when you blow up the engine with the turbo and have to do it again.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Matt93SE said:


> If you'r elow on cash, the LAST thing you need to be doing is engine swaps or turboing your car. both of those require an entire grove of moneytrees... especially when you blow up the engine with the turbo and have to do it again.


Well I said i'm relatively low, i have like twelve hundred that i would like to work with on a turbo project, 280 for jwt turbo ready ecu, 250 for big fmic, 125 for material for the manifolds, 125 for piping, and 75 for misc parts, 40 eclipse turbo to start with. I would have to get injectors too i suppose. I can get another engine for 105, so overboosting isn't really a concern, although i wouldn't want to with a stock turbo and waistgate and such. I wouldn't want to buy a vg30dett and after a lot of cutting realize that it wouldn't work and then be out on the engine.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

you need at least 3 times that much to get a turbo setup running properly.

and that eclipse turbo is WAY too small.
And $280 for a JWT ECU wint' gonna happen.. unless you buy it used. They're about $550-600 new and usually sell used for around $400-450.

$250 for the intercooler is about right, but you're going to spend way more than $125 in piping.. each mandrel bend costs $25-50, and you will need several- especially if you're doing an intercooler as well.


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

I wouldn't be suprised to see the costs go up,they usaully do when cars are involved, but I know a couple of honda kids that have taken stock cars and turboed for 700. I am getting a jwt ecu used for 180 shipped monday from an org member. It will cost 100 to get it programmed again by JWT. A shop in town gave a friend intake and exhaust piping for 125 and also the couplings and clamps. I just got an extra set of manifolds from a vg30e and i'm going to take them to a friend tomorrow to see if he can fab them. They appear to be made of SS. Do you know if they are? I can start out with a dinky 6 lb eclipse turbo and internal waistgate until i can get a nice t3/t4 and boost controller. Brake lines will work for the oil lines, and I have plenty of taps at my disposal.


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

The Honda crowd has it much easier than we do. They have quite a few more bolt-on kits (and hence parts) available, plus for a smaller-displacement four-banger (at least compared to a 3.0L V6) you are dealing with inherently less airflow and complexity at a given boost level. Look at the other turbo projects on 4dsc and maxima.org and stuff... the plumbing is more involved than for an inline-4, and hence won't ever be as cheap.

I doubt the dinky Eclipse turbo will be comfortable, even at 6psi. Have you done the airflow and compressor efficiency calculations (at least!), before you start spending money?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

heh.. right.. you're going to have a SHOIP do the fab work and you're going to get out under $1500?! report back when you're done. I want to see the total damage (literally).


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Alright, my friend is a pretty good welder (i.e. he spends 55+ hours a week fixing cracked construction equipment etc...) He said if i can draw it on autocad he could make it. I think that i'll just get some z31 turbo manifolds and have them fabbed. I have two of the injectors on the way for 40 shipped. ECU which needs to be programmed again on the way for 180 shipped, 80 trim turbo with boost gauge (that's a monster compared to the original dsm one) from a friend for 115. I have to sell more stuff on ebay and I'll get the rest. I'll keep you informed.


----------



## mrkanda (Mar 15, 2004)

How about getting a VG33E engine from the newer Frontier/Pathfinder/Xterra and boring it out and fitting pistons from a Q45 engine in it? I think that has been done before? What would it take to build that up? Would it fit? How about transmissions? Turbo?

Just curious.
Reason is I have an '89 VG that I want to keep forever and mod to perfection.  

-Mrkanda


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

mrkanda said:


> How about getting a VG33E engine from the newer Frontier/Pathfinder/Xterra and boring it out and fitting pistons from a Q45 engine in it? I think that has been done before? What would it take to build that up? Would it fit? How about transmissions? Turbo?
> 
> -Mrkanda


well, you will have to either stay with your vg tranny or do a lsd tranny swap (i have all of the parts if you want them.) You can put Q45 pistons in a vg33e, however the compression would be too high to push boost to. I'm sure it has been done. There are very few limitations for the vg series engines, only limitations on the FWD transmissions. Let me know if you want any parts needed to turbo your car.


----------



## Jeff92se (Jul 11, 2003)

You guys done yet? :showpics:


----------



## nismosleeper (Jan 16, 2005)

Jeff92se said:


> You guys done yet? :showpics:


I'm thinkin not...Got fish bish?


----------

